# Pensacola Beach Pier Kings on Fire



## Fishing For Fun (Jul 27, 2014)

I was fishing the PBP for Pompano yesterday after work. I Had a good evening landing 4 Pomps in 2 hours. But I really wanted to give Kudos to the female, who was slaying the Kings. I believe she caught 4 kings and made the Men look like amateurs. Way to go Great job King Slayer! :thumbup:


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Of course it was in the evening I fished all morning and there was only one king caught and a few large pomps. I left at 2 and it was dead


----------



## Tom-TN (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Of course it was in the evening I fished all morning and there was only one king caught and a few large pomps. I left at 2 and it was dead


so, the mackerel are hitting in the morning?

jack


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

jack2 said:


> so, the mackerel are hitting in the morning?
> 
> jack


NO obviously not....at least not that day.....I prefer fishing near the high tide ,but you never know and you can't catch them if you are not there....


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Tides have changed and with it so has the king runs, they are on fire in the morning and a few in the afternoon.


----------

